# Making a ND 2 speed cable



## John (Dec 11, 2015)

When you need the right size. I also made the end tube part to fit both styles for the early and later knuckle.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2015)

Wholy smokes!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 11, 2015)

No kidding!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2015)

As soon as I get back home I'll send you my requirements! I've been needing this piece for over two years for my DD setup. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Dec 11, 2015)

Can these cables be used for other "extra curricular" activities?


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Can these cables be used for other "extra curricular" activities?




Tim I think you should stick with your bra straps.


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 11, 2015)

When will these available for sale?
I need a few.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 11, 2015)

Is there anything you can't make john,....big kudos on this for sure!!!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 11, 2015)

please let me know when you have some available for sale  thanks







John said:


> When you need the right size. I also made the end tube part to fit both styles for the early and later knuckle.
> View attachment 257273
> View attachment 257274
> View attachment 257276


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

Awesome John!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 25, 2016)

Cool also interested ,please let me know when there available 
Thank you


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2016)

Fantastic work as usual, John.
I too, will want to get a few early and later types from yours .
Thanks for making these!


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2016)

Cool!!, put me on the list to John


----------



## John (Jan 27, 2016)

I made 15 each cables that are coming back from cadmium plate in a week. The length I made is about 32", If anyone wants one they are $35.00 shipped and comes with the large or small diameter adjusting tube.
But the real benefit would be to have the length made to fit your bike like from the factory. I can make them up in a couple of days but plating takes a lot longer. The end parts and cable would be plated (I sent them out to plate) but the soldered ends would not be plated like in the above pictures. You can not really tell that they are not plated.

I also have extra adjusting tube to convert the later cable to fit the earlier 2 speed knuckle


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 31, 2016)

John said:


> When you need the right size. I also made the end tube part to fit both styles for the early and later knuckle.
> View attachment 257273
> View attachment 257274
> View attachment 257276
> ...



are these for sale? any parts? thanx,keith


----------



## John (Dec 15, 2016)

Other style cable and tube fitting


----------



## tuscankid (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you have any of the nd 2 speed cables available. I am not sure if, it will be early or later knuckle, I don't know the difference, between, them.
My hub will be here in a week or so.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## John (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes Steve and send me a pic of what you have and I will tell you.


----------



## tuscankid (Jan 14, 2017)

I will have the nd set up in a week or so.


----------



## tuscankid (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi John, This the hub being cleaned and ready to be put back together.
Please send me your mailing info and will send USPS MO out on Tuesday, due to Monday being MLK day, think post office is closed.
How much shipped to Santa Rosa, CA 95407.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tuscankid (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi John, were you able to see the knuckle in the photo?
Please mailing info, so, I can send USPS MO for payment.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tuscankid (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi John, here is a photo of the hub as it is being rebuilt and it has the knuckle in the photo.
Please send me your mailing, info, so, I can send USPS MO, payment.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## John (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi Steve,
You need the later one. They are at cad plate now and should get them back in a week or so.
Thanks!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm ready to place my order, just tell me where to send my money.


----------



## tuscankid (Jan 18, 2017)

John said:


> Hi Steve,
> You need the later one. They are at cad plate now and should get them back in a week or so.
> Thanks!



Hi John,Thanks for the update. Please send your mailing info and can get USPS MO out.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tuscankid (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi John, just curious, if you have the new departure 2 speed cables, ready.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tuscankid (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi John, what is the status on the new departure 2 speed cables.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tuscankid (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi John, I am in need of two of these cables.
Steve


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 10, 2017)

tuscankid said:


> Hi John, I am in need of two of these cables.
> Steve


----------



## John (Feb 10, 2017)

They are not back from the plate shop yet.
Thanks, John


----------



## tuscankid (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi John, Thanks for the update.
I will need 2 of these cables.
 Will pay with USPS MO.
Just send me your mailing info and cost when, they come in.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Bozman (Feb 13, 2017)

John, If you have 2 more of the later model cables I'd like to order two sets when you get them in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tuscankid (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi John, any updates on the nd 2 speed cables.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## John (Feb 23, 2017)

I called the Cad shop and they said for sure next week


----------



## tuscankid (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks, John
I could sure use two of these cables
Greatly appreciated,
Steve


----------



## John (Mar 1, 2017)

tuscankid said:


> Thanks, John
> I could sure use two of these cables
> Greatly appreciated,
> Steve



They are back from cadmium plate


----------



## tuscankid (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi John, Whoo Hoo, please send your mailing info and will get USPS MO payment out ASAP.
I need two cables.
How much shipped to norcal 95407
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## John (Mar 2, 2017)

$75.00
John Atkinson
3431 Via Beltran
San Diego Ca 92117
or Paypal pmi2rfq@yahoo.com


----------



## tuscankid (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi John, sent payment out today, for two cables.
Upon receipt of payment, please send to:
Steve Consani
1140 Olive St
Santa Rosa, CA 95407
Thanks,
Steve


----------

